# Battery Tech better than Nigel Cheese, Tesla, or Walter Russell



## MerLynn (Jul 18, 2022)

Part 1

Universal Battery Tech

Why did some of the most Learned Men in ancient History believe the following;

Water is Everything. Thales and Aristotle

Life is in Everything. Thales

Everything is the Light. Tesla.

The Quintessence or the Aether were both held to be true by Aristotle and Tesla.


What is a Battery or in the simplest of understandings, what is a single Cell Battery? Lets explore this Invention from the earliest known sources. The Construction of the Single Cell Battery begins long before Persia 2000 years ago with the Baghdad Battery. See here. The Baghdad Battery | Ancient Amnesia

Understanding this Persian Magi Battery from the East, is essential to understanding “Light is Everything”. How a single cell battery can be made in millions of ways from a Tomato and 2 nails to The Baghdad battery as handed down to the Persians from an older time, to the single wet Cell that Cayce prescribed for healing Multiple Sclerosis utilizing a Gold wedding ring in the circuit to how this invention of the ‘electric’ single cell battery helped Tesla invent 3 Phase Alternating Current motors and generators that built the 20th Century.



It starts with… "Everything is the Light" and “Energy, Frequency and Vibration” said Tesla.

This 'Light is like a magnet without a form’ is an improvement on Tesla’s definition as it does introduce a new term or ‘attribute’ to describe *Light… a “magnet” or a “bit of matter” or “iron” with* (the only) *2 properties or poles* (expansion and compression) *but without form.* It is brilliant. So is his PIN or Point of Infinite Reality. We call it “Equilibrium”. John Keely called it the Neutral Centre and Tesla said Rotating Magnetic Fields will create a Neutral Centre and “Radiant Energy” every time. Its NOT a zero point as such. Its actually the Attachment or Conduit Point to the Aether. Where the 2 way flow of Energy from the Aether, that’s expressed as “For Every Action there is an Opposite and Equal Reaction” imparts Life to animate clay. Consciousness is Universal Radiant Energy from the Aether. This gives meaning to ‘Everything is connected to everything’, via the Aether Energy Grid or Quintessence of Aristotle aka Akashic or Heaven. The fact that your 3rd Eye has been calcified and ‘polluted’ so you can no longer ‘see’ your connection to the Universal Mind of God should be a concern rather than a myth.



The 'electron’ was first postulated to exist in 1896 by a Frenchman to 'explain' Tesla's Light-ning.

The 'neutron’ was thought into existence to balance the Mass Equation of the Atom, keeping the mathematicians happy and to give a few ‘outs’ ascribable later.

Weight or Mass was not ascribed with the Positive or Negative charged particles in the atom in relation to their surroundings, but merely how many of them to equal “weight” must mean more marbles rather than its ‘electrical’ or magnetic properties in relation to the Earths Magnetic Field. The Periodic Table has no magnetics and nor does the Electron or Electric Universe Theory. They simply did not understand that a magnet creates DC electricity (in many ways like a Nigel battery or by spinning it) and imparts a magnetic Field around the ‘atoms’ when they split water with these 2 magnetic Properties. The 2 words that have confused mankind the most are gravity and electrons.

Without a doubt, we must determine just what this Light is that we “see”, feel, taste, hear, smell and Imagine (the 6th). If it was averaged out, Tesla filed a new patent every 20 days his whole working life and I’m with the guy who appears to be the smartest guy in the room, the man who reinvented Fire as Lightning. Even Einstein acknowledged his Genius. If history hasn’t taught you anything yet, you need to get out of Plato’s Cave more. Why humans ignore Everything is the Light and still think energy is electrons and endlessly debate what a battery is, only exemplifies how easy it is to program humans.

Einstein was 'controlled' opposition where ‘all the world is a stage’ and the puppet masters wished to keep it that way. He stole the 'theory' from an Italian Physicist and never really grasped the concepts. He was also a ‘spy’ for the moneyed puppet masters. So lets take a new look at them shadows and think a little outside the Cave and ponder. The following Definition of Light has taken us 1000’s of ‘experiments’ of working with dirty water, a 12V car Bagdad Battery and a “Cell” to create Compression and Expansion and lots of instructions from the Universal Mind of God to fully grasp the Concept that Everything is the Light. We might add that Thales said ‘Everything is Water’ and ‘Life is in Everything’ as these statements will take on new meanings for those who question everything.

One cannot explain a Battery, even Nigel’s Battery, without understanding “Light” and the fact that the Baghdad Battery produces Light Energy or Magnetic Direct Battery Current, which is Light. Without Light there is no Life. Without water there is no Life. Water, Life force energy and Light are all made from the same “thing”.

The IP of the 2000 year old Baghdad Battery, for the production of Direct Magnetic Current or DC, utilizes Iron, Copper and an electrolyte in a clay pot. Without this IP of DC production, you cannot make a ‘ferrite magnet’. Without a magnet you cannot make the Alternating Current or AC as found in most households. The High Voltage of AC allows for the commercial production of Magnets with coils. Coils of wire create, collect and radiate magnetic Direct Current as a “Field” and provide the means to do ‘energy work’ like boil water just like sunlight.

Hematite or Iron Ore is petrified sedimentation of Single Cell Sea Lifeforms. Iron is not a ‘mineral’ like say gold where those ‘ores’ are found as a metal in there ‘natural state’. All “iron” on planet earth is from Organic Life, where Life Force energy in a single cell microbe, Bio Electrically metabolizes ‘Iron’ from Sunlight and Water. Metabolism is just a fancy word for ‘transmutation’.

We energise (heat) these Rocks of Petrified Sea microbes in the presence of Carbon to ‘precipitate’ the Iron Frequencies and congeal them into an ingot. We ‘purify’ the Energy, Frequency and Vibration of “Bio Iron” and then we label it an “element”. And Voila, we are metallurgists not Alchemists.

We then grind this iron into powder and press it into the FORM or shape we want and then coil wires around these shapes and ‘electrify’ the coil with DC to re-activate the Bio Electric Magnetic Energy or re-activate the LIFE FORCE MEMORY of the Microbes. The ‘electrified coil’ derives its energy from a DC Battery and this creates a Magnetic Field to re-energize or ‘magnetize’ the fresh off the assembly line, ferrite magnets derived from Microbe Biology in Water. Everything is Water.

A Battery derives its ‘energy’ from 2 differing Frequencies (elements) where the interaction is controlled or known (resistance) for the “Frequency Equalization” or flow of magnetic Direct Current. Calling it a ‘chemical reaction’ belies the true nature of matter by labelling a parcel of matter with Certain Frequencies as ‘an element’. Everything has a Frequency and this Vibration ‘flows’ from a higher potential to a lower potential, or from North Pole Negative to the South Pole Positive in a Battery. Be it Nickle/Cadmium or Lithium/Cobalt or Lead/Acid or an Iron and Copper Bagdad Battery, it’s the same principle.

It therefore follows that the materials used in the construction of a Battery will affect the Energy, Frequency and Vibration available as DC and its harmonious (or not) interaction with Biological Life Forms. It also follows that the materials or ‘elements’ used in a Magnet construction to generate Alternating Current or AC, will “flavour” the AC according to the origin of the ‘elements’ used in the magnet and a battery will have the Magnetic Current flavour of the differing ‘elements’. This has implications for all medical devices that use ‘electricity’ to image like x-ray or MRI, or that used to enhance the human body like a blanket made of magnets for sleeping on, production of medical ozone or even the light bulb that illuminates the room. To overcome this, Tesla said that 60 Hertz of AC is more harmonious to Life. The Europoors went with 50 hertz and more Volts and no none knows what electricity is anymore.

How to make AC from a car battery. You can connect an AC motor directly to a car battery and then you take one Lead off and touch the battery terminal with the Lead 50 times (Hertz) a second and the motor will run. Or you buy an Inverter and it does this ‘electrically’ inside a black box next to the 240VAC Fridge in your caravan. We make household AC by spinning a Magnet next to a Collector COIL 50 times a Second or running the Hydro Electric Generators at 3000rpm.

We know Light as, Sunlight, Star Light, Fire light, Thunderstorm Lightning Light, Spark Light from a battery, Spinning Magnet Light from a Bulb, Battery Light Bulb, any ‘electrical discharge, a ‘chemical’ light or pyrotechnics. Each and every one of these is a magnetic Interaction. Even the Light of the Human Aura comes from the Iron in the Blood spinning as it circulates in an “Infinity Loop” around the body creating a Rotating Magnetic Field and Tesla said this will create Radiant Energy every time. The Human Brain is a Battery and its only 2 volts but there are a lot of Cells in your battery for an awful lot of Potential to run a marathon.

Now we can begin to understand why Light is the Foundation Building Block of the Universe with the “only attributes” of Energy, Frequency and Vibration and without actual FORM or BODY and having two distinct aspects of Magnetism or as Walter Russell said Compression and Expansion.

Once you understand Light having Magnetism is “everything” and without form … then you have the Physics for a billion new inventions based upon Magnetic Field Science.com

That is the condensed Theory of Light is Energy, Frequency and Vibration that forms Everything in this Universe. Water is Liquid Light or Liquid Electricity or even Liquid Magnetism.

We now go to the practical experiments to prove our theory. We did 1000’s of Alchemical Experiments of adding Fire to Water. The videos I use are the end result of all these experiments.

If you think we rigged any of these, then you are not the apprentice we are looking for. The Mind is an extension of the Aether and Aristotle said the Quintessence or Fifth Element or Aether, governs how the other 4 Elemental States of Physical Matter Interact. Your “Bio-Electric Field” interacts with the ‘elements’ that are made with Light. How you THINK effects any and ALL outcomes when dealing with the Transmutations (electro-magnetically restructuring the waters) using Light Energies. Reich called it the “Y” factor or the “You” Factor in any experiment. These Videos actually represent the practical Science of Emoto’s Water Crystalline Structures being “Prayer purified” or the ability of the Mind to influence the Magnetic Resonant Field Pattern of Water. All “elements” are a MRF Pattern of Water Light Crystals.

These are the premises that we work from. And we start from the beginning. We leave no exceptions of observable experiments without explanation that the Light has on the above 6 Senses.

The Walter Russell Connection….

I have met Darren, the Head Scientist at philosophy.org.

We have shared many discussions on his understanding of what Russell really means in his Science.

I have provided Darren with several 'devices’ to further the Practical along with the Theory of Russiallian Science. What impresses him is how our experiments here in Australia and Russellian Science meshes into one unified theory.

Energy, Frequency and Vibration. Do not change the words. Tesla didn’t mince words and meant just that. To say it another way, I would say it. "There are NO electrons, No Protons and No Neutrons. In fact an Atom, as you understand it to be; is not a conglomerate of charged and neutral particles and is simply fantasy. These things are NOT Light. They are imaginative marbles in a particle theory only. The Atom, as proposed by Democritis, said it was indivisible. Its Symbol is an Inverted Triangle and represented an indivisible Form.

In Russellian Science, Water is Liquid Electricity. So lets explain Light as the only actual bit of 'matter' in the universe.

The structure of Light is like a tiny 'bar magnet'. Visually I would say its like a match stick with a North and South pole with an equatorial 'neutral' Centre. The North Pole Magnetism is 'stronger' that the South Pole. Even Keshe’s book “The Structure of Light” will cast Light on this subject.

6 of these Light Structures come together to form a Tetrahedron or a Crystal of Light. The smallest 3D Shape (apart from a sphere). On our Earths Magnetic Field, these Tetrahedrons are found without Form as Water at room temp. Water is a Liquid Crystal of Light. Water is also Liquid Electricity. The entire Universe is made from Light Structures in Geometric patterns. What separates water from say Iron or Sodium Chloride, is the Frequency and Vibration of the Light/Water Crystals within the Magnetic Field Pattern you are looking at.

As Light is a magnetic ’bar structure’ it follows that Everything is a Magnetic Field of Light due to its Crystalline 'structure'.

2000 years ago, the Biblical Magi from the East or Persia had the technology to make Baghdad Batteries where they used the Flow of Magnetic Current to magnetize water and if the following isn't "magic" with Magnetics, then what is it and given the blacksmith Damascus Metallurgy at the time, the following could have been done by the Persian Magi with Baghdad Batteries.

In the following Videoed experiment where I am the cameraman, The setup was;

1. Clean fresh potable water and in this case from my farm underground water well or irrigation bore.

2. A clean JoeCell or as Joe calls it, a "TubeCell". Concentrically placed 4 pieces of Seamless Stainless 316L Steel Pipe all insulated from each other with organic rubber inside a 316L seamless container. No tube touches another. All “tubes” have a Magnetic Field and as such all Tubes need to have their North Poles at the Top. A good Dowser can do this.

3. A 240VAC to 48VDC Telecom Rectifier. This is an old school AC to DC transformer but understand, having seen literally 1000's of these JoeCell Experiments, to use a 12V Car Battery is actually MORE Conducive to a better outcome for Changing the Memory of the water although the Rectifier gives "Tonal Feedback" as to the PHASE the Hyper-charging is in. Using a Battery one needs to watch the action of the color change and the bubbles. This was falsely claimed to be ‘Stages’ by those who tried to replicate a JoeCell. Search Experimenters Guide to the JoeCell pdf



Watch and begin to learn that OIL is a Memory of Water. Carbon is a Frequency of Water. Everything can go into water and everything can come out of water.

View: 
_View: https://rumble.com/vhodfb-full-unedited-version-of-oil-from-water..html_


Now lets explain what is happening in the Water into Oil Video from a perspective of Electrodes in Water as similar to an ‘electrolysis experiment’.


----------



## MerLynn (Jul 18, 2022)

Part 2

Their "Trust the Science" is the collective knowledge of mankind and is fundamentally flawed, or more correctly, fundamentally FAKED by Omission.

The science of physics, chemistry, astronomy, biology and medicines are based on the simple high school experiment of placing 2 electrodes in water to harvest 2 gasses. All these fanciful 'theories' extends from two parts H and one part O from water. So let’s go back to this experiment and see why it’s rigged and incorrect.

• Rigged #1. Its not water. Its (usually) a Caustic solution. If they used pure water they would get 'nothing'. Electrolysis does not work in pure water. So they are 'Electrolysing' something other than water. You can drink water but you cannot drink this caustic solution so its NOT water.

• Rigged #2. In order to get these 2 gases they need a copper and a zinc electrode. What they should use is the SAME material for each electrode. If differing metals are required, then why? There must be 'something' to using differing metals.

• Rigged #3. These differing metals have a polarity requirement for the production of 2 gases. The copper must be connected to the Positive terminal of the DC source with zinc to the Negative DC source. It wont work if reversed and not at all if you are ONLY splitting pure water.

• Rigged #4. No explanation of what Battery DC actually is that's "doing the work" to make 2 gases. They make the assumption that its 2 'elements' and then go on show 2 'elements' produced. The 'electron' was Postulated to exist as part of the Atomic structure by a French Theorist in 1896 to explain Teslas Electricity , totally ignoring what Tesla had to say. So 'electrons were added to the mix and a complicated Bond Theory evolved where this Imagined particle is responsible for ALL energy manifestations in the universe. They later added the Neutron to keep the Mathematicians happy to balance the Mass of the Atom. Its ALL fantasy.

DC Current travels on the outside of the wires in an electrical circuit.

For every action there is an opposite and equal reaction. This is true for the Magnetic Current traveling along an electrical wire.

Within the wire, there is equal current flow in the opposite direction.

There is a 90 degree interaction of 'forces' between the Positive DC and the Negative DC.

So to place 2 wires in water and electrify them will see one of them degrade. Or burn out if its a single wire electrified. A colloidal silver maker will demonstrate this.

To overcome the action of degradation and to generate a Magnetic Field, the wire is COILED and now you can boil the water without degradation to the wires or make Light in a bulb in a vacuum.

Now about that Water into Oil video.

There is no Alchemy in placing 2 electrodes in water or a single electrified coil in the water when Fire (electricity) is acting upon Water (liquid).

Alchemy is about changing the Memory of water where “Everything is Water”.

In order for there to be “memory” there must be a Magnetic Field. When ‘Everything is the Light’ and the structure of Light is magnetic, it follows that Everything is also magnetic.

Electricity is a flow of Magnetic Current, be it alternating or direct. Water being a liquid crystal of Magnetic Light structures has Magnetic MEMORY. To change the Magnetism of water or the Memory of water, we add Magnetic Current. How we add this Magnetic Current governs the outcome of the Memory of the water. The ‘best’ we can do with 2 wires or a coil, is heat the water, burn out the wires or make 2 gases. Not much change in Memory.

Adding more electrodes does not make the water magnetic or a liquid magnet. Browns Gas is an example of this. Every electrode is electrified, effectively meaning there are still only 2 electrodes acting in 90 degrees to each other and all one gets is a greater quantity of 2 gasses and with a “greater charge factor” than the original water so recombining them releases this energy as a flame but the water stays the ‘same’.

The Patentable Intellectual Property of a JoeCell is the adding of NEUTRAL Plates between the electrodes and creating an Electrified Geometric Antenna to pattern or ‘mimic’ the Octaves Wave Functions utilizing an ANTENNA as wave form generator. 3 of the 5 cylinders or Tubes are “Neutral Plates”. We change the Magnetic Resonant Field Pattern of plain water to that of OIL. Emoto does this with the Magnetic Bio Field of the Mind altering the water crystal pattern as evidenced when it freezes.

To say it in layman’s terms, By placing a Neutral plate (its not electrified as in, not connected to an electrode from the battery DC) is placing a conductor between the two electrified plates and this sees the flow of DC between the electrified plates (and back again as for every action there is an opposite and equal flow) “electrifying” the neutral Plate between the electrified plates. This is similar to placing a NAIL in the centre of the Coil for an electro magnet. The Neutral plates are like the Nails and are responsible for the Creation of a Magnetic Field and this Magnetizes the Water or “Hyper Charges” the water. The Neutral Plate becomes magnetic and the Field Permeates the Waters 'electric Structure' making the water take on a NEW Magnetic 'elemental' Memory or Carbon in this discourse. "Elements" are Frequencies of water. What ‘elements’ we make besides Carbon depends upon the Polarity Bias of the Field created in the Water as determined by the Centre Polarity of the Antenna.

This is Structured Water at its finest. Structuring it to any phase or state of Matter where Highly North Pole magnetic Water is Hyper-Charged with Life Force Energies to make Elixirs, if that’s the Centre Bias of the Field in your Cell that your Mind assists in programming the water for.

There you have one of the best kept ‘secrets’ of modern science all hidden from you by high school indoctrination of splitting water into H2O and poo pooing ‘water has memory’. Everybody needs to get out of the Cave more and think outside the Cave and add More Electrodes and Neutral Plates in as many geometric configurations as you can imagine and then taste, see, feel and touch the difference like we did with the oil between our fingers and lighting it with a match to see if it burns. This is the METHOD PATENT (as verses a standard patent) for the budding inventor. Its like inventing an internal combustion motor using alcohol for fuel 160 years ago as a NEW METHOD of Motive Force from Heat Expansion. Making steam Compression forces obsolete. When I learned this new Methodology, I built the FIRST 7 Ringed Antenna Array in my farm workshop some 25 years ago… aquachifootbath.com check it out. It has 6 active plates and a Centre Neutral Copper ring. Marcy Purnell at Memphis Uni went on to earn a PhD in 2016 from this Design and its impact on health and healing. These are interesting runs on the board.

Electricity has 2 components as does Magnetism and Light (which is Everything)

This duality of nature has been expressed in many ways throughout history.

Walter Russell expressed these two forces as Compression and Expansion as the ONLY 2 Forces in existence. But they have also been known as;

North and South Pole

Negative and Positive

Yin and Yang

Good and Bad

God and Satan

Male and Female

Cold and Hot

Heaven and Earth

LH spin and RH spin

Hydrogen and Oxygen.

Implosion and Explosion.

Attraction and Repulsion.

Alkaline and Acidic

There are others and please Ponder on this before making any comments.



Now about that Cell in that water into oil vid.

There are 5 cylinders or Tubes in this Concentric Geometric Pattern where only 2 of them have the DC electrode leads attached. The 5 Tubes have a numbering system adding up to 9 (9 Octaves) In this water into oil Video the “Cell” can be ‘powered up 4 ways. Each of the 4 ways to attach the electrodes, has 4 outcomes or products from the Magnetic Field of the Water. Elemental Matter has 4 States as in solid, liquid, gas and Plasma or Earth, Water, Wind and Fire. They represent the 4 Phases of Electricity or Magnetics , meaning that the plain water poured into this Cell can have 16 difference Memory changes or Outcomes. Depending upon what the Polarity Bias is surrounding the Neutral Centre of the inner tube, determines the Polarity of the Field and the Magnetic Memory or Frequency change of the water. A Field Science with Field Generation Properties as verses the production of just 2 gases with fancy marble explanations.

To demonstrate the compression and expansion forces of the universe as per Walter Russell we do this as Implosion and Explosion of the Wind or gas produced.

When you watch the following video, bear in mind, NO ONE else on the planet can create a bubble that Implodes on the top of water. What you are seeing is very Unique science. All that is "done" here is we reverse the 'electrodes' to get 2 distinct outcomes. This is so far removed from "electrolysis" that its incomprehensible for some... don’t be that 'some'.


_View: https://rumble.com/vh7v87-im-plosions-and-ex-plosions-demo.html_


Implosion or compression or hydrogen is made by the Negative Field Bias or “negative electrode”.

Explosion or expansion or oxygen is made by the Positive Field Bias or “positive electrode”.


North Pole ‘cleans’ and South Pole ‘dirties’ water.

Negative Bias Cleans water and Positive Bias ‘rusts’ or ‘dirties’ water.

Clean Negatively charged water exits the earth at the top of the mountain as a Spring, whereas Dirty Positively charged water stays underground as crude OIL or when oil solidifies as COAL. This is the actions of the Earths Magnetic Fields upon Underground waters.



So what really is happening in the high school indoctrination lesson of ‘electrolysis?

The simple explanation is always the best.

The Negative Electrode is ‘producing’ a highly negatively charged water vapor and the positive electrode is producing a highly positively charged water vapor. A Mass Spectrometer is only measuring a Frequency Change of water vapors.

In “their” Theory of the Atomic Structure there is NO mention of magnetic forces. Apparently these do not exist outside of Iron, Boron and Cobalt and then as only a ‘property’ of these ‘elements’.

Where is the Opposite and Equal of ‘gravity’? If there is none, then gravity as a ‘force’ is incorrectly quantified.

As Everything is made of Magnetic Light Structures, this means that in simple terms, the Negative Electrode produces a gas that is REPELLED from the Earths Magnetic Field and the Positive electrode produces a gas that is ‘attracted’ to the Earth. Expansion or Compression, Repulsion and Attraction, Implosion and Explosion, OR HYDROGEN AND OXYGEN.

There are no “elements” there are only FREQUENCIES of Water. Walter Russells Octaves is a Periodic Table of CHARGE FACTORS as expressed by WAVES of Energy oscillating between compression and expansion to create “Matter” we call Earth, Water, Wind and Fire. Depending upon the Energy, Frequency and Vibration, its either Solid, Liquid, Gaseous or Plasma.

What we call an ‘element’ like say ‘oxygen’, is a defined Magnetic Resonant Field Pattern of Energy (MRF Pattern)

For a ‘visual’ of the true atomic structure of ANY conglomerate of Matter, think back to the last science fare you went to and you laid your hands on a Plasma Ball. The Lightning Strike patterns or Kaleidoscope pattern or 3D Snowflake pattern has “onion layers” of energy patterns for each Stabilised Frequency Pattern or ‘element’. The Earth has 4 Onion layers.

For those who doubt the Liquid Electricity of Water, I urge you to build a Lord Kelvins ‘Thunderstorm’ and then tell me where the ‘electricity’ of Lightening in a thunderstorm comes from,

If not from the Magnetic Water droplets SPINNING when falling through the earths Magnetic Fields. Tiny Hydro-Electro Spherical Magnets spinning in the earths magnetic Field. 2 Rotating magnetic Fields will create Radiant Energy every time said Tesla.

Now if that was a headache to understand…. The Aether as Tesla believed in, is the Universal Matrix of Energy or the Sea of Energy that Matter exists, moves or rests within. Just as ‘electricity’ needs a circuit board to be ‘manifest’. Structures of Light need an Energy Grid or a Heavenly Cubic Energy Structure to FORM and exist ‘upon’ or more correctly ‘within’. The Quintessence or 5th Element of Aristotle governs the INTERACTIONS of the 4 Elemental States of Matter. An ‘interaction’ being the Alchemy of adding Fire to Water to make oil or for that matter ANY matter within a Cell that creates a Neutral Centre attachment to the Aether. An interaction also being Inertia where the Lines or Planes of Energy forming a Cubical Universal ‘mesh’ that gives resistance to the 4 Elemental States in motion (speed) or Energy interaction (chemical reaction). These Planes of the Energy Grid create x, y, and z axis points or Universe Co-ordinates for any Neutral Centre point or Travel Co-ordinates as a Universal GPS system. You’re going to need this if you think you can visit another star system.

We then go on to make batteries in many ways and some, so far out, even Scotty would admire the unlimited production of cold fusion Radiant Energy for warp speed.


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Jul 19, 2022)

This is a pretty phenomenal explanation/summary of an accurate "Theory of Everything" from what I understand; kudos! This forum never ceases to surprise me with the quality of people and posts.

I watched the video and am very impressed. Transmutation is something I absolutely believe is possible, and the idea of oil coming from water via magneto/electric process makes a great deal of sense. The technology possibilities are absolutely endless, and even step outside what is typically put forth from science fiction.

Do you and Joe (and team) help other researchers/engineers in other countries to replicate the JoeCell and experiments? I'm actively proving out Nigel Cheese's quantum battery tech so I have no doubt this is real. It's a shame no energy companies shy away from this research unless they can guarantee they own rights to it. =\

Great post!


----------



## sole (Jul 24, 2022)

MerLyn: genius!  Thank you for sharing.  Where can I read more from you please?


----------



## MerLynn (Jul 26, 2022)

sole said:


> MerLyn: genius!  Thank you for sharing.  Where can I read more from you please?



Understanding Magnetics for when the SHTF


----------



## AthroposRex (Aug 21, 2022)

MerLynn said:


> Understanding Magnetics for when the SHTF


Thanks for all this.  It all just makes sense to me. I really dig this line of thinking about water and magnetics.


----------



## ThomasVonDerBosch (Aug 23, 2022)

Love your info Thank You!

My question is about the tetrahedral structure of water. If the ether is like a N and S pole match stick how are the points  terminated? Some NSN and some SNS? Wonder if a Tetrahedron can be made with bar magnets?


----------



## MerLynn (Aug 23, 2022)

The Ancient symbol for water is a triangle. 
The Aether is "Heaven" or the Akashic or the Quintessence. The Fifth Element. 
It is 'cubical Quad' in that this 'sea of energy' is made with Planes of Energy to form a 3D grid pattern. This Universal Matrix Grid is Finite and in a Steady State. It is like a 3D Circuit board where energy needs a circuit to move and exist upon. The 4 other Elemental States of Matter earth/solid, water/liquid, wind/gas and Fire/plasma/electricity/light/spark/electrical discharge REQUIRE the Aether Grid to exist, the SAME as 'electricity' requires a circuit board to make things happen. All Light structures come and go from the Aether. This is the source of the Suns Energy. It is an Intelligent Design. Fire is the 4th state of Water. Jerry Pollack is money orientated and has a barrow to push.

Raise the Frequency of Water with Fire (electricity) and it will burn.


_View: https://rumble.com/vgdio9-burning-water-the-alchemist-way..html_


Structures of Light are like a match stick where the North Pole is stronger, bigger, more Fire than the South Pole. These structures of Light, 'naturally' want to form Tetrahedrons the smallest 3D shape possible and due to the 'instability' of the 4 points all having 3 ends of a Light structure joining, gives rise to the instability of the Light Crystal and so it is constantly Vibrating to achieve equilibrium. Thus everything is Energy, Frequency and Vibration. This constant Vibration of the Water or Light Crystal to find a happy state of Vibration sets the stage for similar Frequencies to amalgmate into shapes or Patterns we call 'elements'. 

Light is Magnetic and a Structure with the properties or its nature, being both a Wave form and a particle.


----------



## ThomasVonDerBosch (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## MerLynn (Aug 23, 2022)

ThomasVonDerBosch said:


> Love your info Thank You!
> 
> My question is about the tetrahedral structure of water. If the ether is like a N and S pole match stick how are the points  terminated? Some NSN and some SNS? Wonder if a Tetrahedron can be made with bar magnets?


Each Bar Magnet would be a different Mass, a different Frequency combination, a different energy level consisting of billions of differing vibrations. It would not be 'similar' to a light structure and would not behave the same.

This level of understanding of the Nature of Light and its magnetic structure I was told when given it, is at least 100 years ahead of mainstream science understandings. The US Military R&D Labs use this Structure of Light to reverse engineer alien tech and they keep it to themselves and release Dis-info like "element 115". There are no 'elements'. There are only Stable Magnetic Patterns. What we call an elements 'atomic structure', we call its Magnetic Resonant Field Pattern or snow flake pattern. This Resonant Pattern, we understand as the snowflake pattern and it exists because the water Vapor or Wind freezes along its Field Pattern as its Elemental change jumps a state from Wind to Earth (solid)


----------



## esotericNepalese (Aug 23, 2022)

Wow, I wouldn't mind seeing more of those demonstrations. If anyone here happens to have the equipment at home to try replicating the experiment, that'd be awesome to see.

So the apparatus consists of steel pipes placed concentrically.. Does that mean the "signature shape" of oil is a bunch of concentric circles? And if you used concentric hexagons made of steel for example, the water would transform into an entirely different substance? Am I understanding this correctly? Or would there be more steps required if I wanted a substance other than oil?

It'd be interesting to see your friend Joe make all sorts of different configurations to create different substances.



MerLynn said:


> Where the 2 way flow of Energy from the Aether, that’s expressed as “For Every Action there is an Opposite and Equal Reaction” imparts Life to animate clay. Consciousness is Universal Radiant Energy from the Aether.


I'm wondering how this knowledge, if true, might be used to create life from water. Even science will tell you that a living organism is essentially a little machine that takes in energy, does something with that energy, excretes it, then takes in more energy, and so on. If you wanted to word it in terms of aether, you might say that living organisms are little machines that continuously recycle aether.

The question is, HOW do living organisms carry out this automated process? Perhaps it's something like computer code, where you have the organism's DNA programmed to behave in certain ways that ensure its survival.

Anyway, back to water: rather than simply shaping water a certain way to turn it into, say, oil.. How does one program water so that it can carry out simple behavior? The keyword here is _simple_ - even getting water to do something incredibly small would be a huge step. For example, seeking out a light source.. Can water be programmed to move towards a light source? (This is a reasonable example, as actual organisms tend to move towards light.)

To visualize this idea, imagine a video game character on a 2d square grid:

The program/instruction is simply this: "If there is a light source, move one cell closer to it in the next iteration."

Can we do something like this with water, in the real world? Perhaps you would first have to "train" the water by exposing it to light, then rewarding it with positive messages? (think Emoto.) If the water droplet moves in the wrong direction, then maybe feed it a negative message. This would require water to have a memory, which many people seem to claim it does. Coincidentally, computers have memory too.

This is exactly how artificial intelligence/neural networks function by the way: they feed it a set of data, then the AI will spit out answers. If the answers are correct, it gets "rewarded."

So if it is possible to program water, then you would be able to build up to something far more complex, perhaps something akin to a living organism. Just like Conway's Game of Life.

Or maybe this concept I'm throwing out isn't novel whatsoever.. Programmable droplets

(I'd still like to see lots more of those turning-water-into-X demonstrations if possible by the way!)


----------



## MerLynn (Aug 24, 2022)

esotericNepalese said:


> Wow, I wouldn't mind seeing more of those demonstrations.


Many have tried to reproduce some of the Magnetic Magic of the JoeCell. Few succeeded. This is because we are 'dealing' with the levels of Physics that make up the many Planes of existence. To understand the JoeCell is to understand the Alchemy of the "The Kybalion Resource Page"
The JoeCell is the PRACTICAL experiments of this Magnetic Universe where the Kybalion describes it as *The first law of Hermes “THE ALL IS MIND; The Universe is Mental.”*
The JoeCell operates WITH the MIND of the Experimenter acting together with the Magnetic Field of the Cell. 
Basically, you need to be taught by Joe or myself on how to make a Water Cell (JoeCell) create a Neutral Centre where Aether Energy can manifest in the Physical world. Our spirit is Aether energy animating Physical Energy in the material world. At the 1.06 mark in this video,

_View: https://rumble.com/vhodfb-full-unedited-version-of-oil-from-water..html_

if you LISTEN carefully you will hear Joe ask Matt to *tell the Cell "you want oil"* and the Cell makes oil LIKE Matt imagines Oil would look like. 
Finally, after 13,000, we can begin to understand what Hermes Thrice Great, the last King of Atlantis means with Practical experiments.



esotericNepalese said:


> So the apparatus consists of steel pipes placed concentrically


The JoeCell replicates the Layers of planet earth's layers. The core, mantel, the crust, the atmosphere and the outer boundary. 
The Cell is made 4 pieces or Tubes of 316L Non Magnetic Food Grade seamless Stainless Steel. As everything is 'magnetic' these 4 tubes or cylinders, all have a North and South Pole and they MUST all have the North Pole at the Top' This is determined by dowsing by a qualified person. The outside or the Vessel of the Cell is also 316L. Be careful to not generate Heat when cutting and assembling these tubes as this creates NEW Polarities within the Cell and it will NOT turn water into oil then. They are 'insulated from each other by Orgic Rubber spacers. A Car Battery works best for the DC to operate the Cell. NO 'electrolyte' is used, just plain drinking water. The Cell can have the Battery electrodes connected in 4 different ways representing the 4 Phases of Elemental matter. Each 'way' the DC is connected has 4 different and distinct outcomes, meaning a call can treat whatever Liquid is placed in the Cell 16 different ways giving 16 different outcomes. In the above Video we show only one way.  Each time Joe connects the DC leads to the Cell, he is MENTALLY  *(The Universe is Mental*)   instructing the Cell to operate or produce the Phase of Energy or product that he wishes/wills/prays or* Word Spells* to be the outcome. *Joe Commands the Cell to Make It So.* This is a Mind Controlled Device that operates on the Theory of the First Law of Hermes *The Universe is Mental*



esotericNepalese said:


> you used concentric hexagons made of steel for example


The Universal shapes are Spheres. We use 316L as being 'non magnetic' it means that it does not retain the Magnetism induced by the DC current. To use plain 'iron' the iron tubes would become VERY magnetized in the few minutes when you first powered up the Cell and this residual magnetism, would interfere with the next experiment and then you throw them away. There is a way to remove 'memory' from metals. What we are doing to the Water is giving it the Memory of OIL which is a South Pole Positive Memory combined with a Mental Projection of Oil. Everything is a Memory of Water.



esotericNepalese said:


> the water would transform into an entirely different substance


The water can be made into coal rather than oil by changing the Sequence of the Attachment of the Electrodes as another product in the 16 different outcomes. Each CAN be controlled or more correctly 'modified' by the Mind. Or the outcome can be controlled by dipping the entire Cell in Oil of your choice (say Diesel for a car) which Pre-Memorizes the Cell and then the Mind of the Cell Operator just projects 'love' or 'understanding' into the Field.



esotericNepalese said:


> used to create life from water


"Everything is the Light" said Tesla. The Universe is Designed entirely from Light Structures. 
"Life is in Everything" said Thales who also said "Everything is Water". 
To be exact.... Everything is made from a Crystal of Light. 
In one experiment, we Hyper-Charged upstream creek water (unpolluted water in the JoeCell) and we literally made gallons of green plankton and never 'used' any of the original water. We termed the process 'reanimating ancient Lifeforms'. We created Life. I watched it being done in 1996. The experimenter was a guy named Alan Rush and Joe loaned him his Cell to experiment with. Be careful what you wish for in a Mental Universe.



esotericNepalese said:


> living organisms are little machines that continuously recycle aether.


This is partially correct. Living organisms are animated by 'projections' from the Aether. All 'things' have a Neutral Centree which is their 'attachment' point to the Aether making Living Things an extension of God's Heaven or Aether. The Suns attachment point to the Aether, I was told is 10 feet in diameter to allow so much energy from the Aether to be seen as Sunlight. The 'secret' of the JoeCell is to make this Neutral Centre with a Plate (or tube) arrangement that adds up to 9. Any other number of Tubes and it WILL NOT do anything much that is MAGIC from Magnetics.



esotericNepalese said:


> continuously recycle aether.


The Aether is the Sea of Energy that can be tapped into with Neutral Centre Devices. The Aether itself is only the Fabric of Space where Light Structures can come and go from. The Aether is responsible for the phenomena we call Inertial Resistance as evidenced in a spinning top or gyroscope. Humans are a Neutral Centre device. Consider the Aether 'matrix' to be like a Battery. The Aether Grid and the energy it can manifest are not one and the same. The Aether or the Quintessence as Aristotle called it "governs" the interactions of the other 4 Elemental States of Energy or what we call the physical worlds.



MerLynn said:


> Structures of Light are like a match stick where the North Pole is stronger, bigger, more Fire than the South Pole. These structures of Light, 'naturally' want to form Tetrahedrons the smallest 3D shape possible and due to *the 'instability' of the 4 points all having 3 ends of a Light structure joining, gives rise to the instability of the Light Crystal and so it is constantly Vibrating to achieve equilibrium.* Thus everything is Energy, Frequency and Vibration. This constant Vibration of the Water or Light Crystal to find a happy state of Vibration sets the stage for similar Frequencies to amalgamate into shapes or Patterns we call 'elements'.


What you failed to 'grasp' in the above explanation of the Light Crystal, is this structure is the SOURCE of ALL ENERGY in the Universe. Remember to think in terms of Energy, Frequency and Vibration and Everything is the Light. A Lithium Battery derives its 'electricity' from the flow of Vibrations as the 2 dis-similar elements interact. We observe the 'flow' as from Neg to Pos as the North Pole Negative is stronger than the south pole. Just to complicate it some.... for every flow there is an opposite and equal flow or action. It is this invisible Flow we have termed Cold Fusion or zero point energy.



esotericNepalese said:


> HOW do living organisms carry out this automated process?


How does the Experimenter carry out the process of Water into Oil? Its a Mental Universe. The Aether or the Universal Mind of God which is the Aether Energy Grid or Heaven which can act from an UNSEEN Plane of existence (Astral Planes) upon the physical. ALL is MIND. All is animated from the Aether. The Quintessense as Aristote called it, or 5th Element, governs, by the Laws of Hermes the Thrice Great all the Magnetic Interactions we call LIFE or 'chemical reactions'.



esotericNepalese said:


> Can water be programmed to move towards a light source?


In one experiment where we 'Charged" water with a Magnetic Field in a pipe by coiling a copper coil around the pipe powered by a car battery, as the water fell from the garden hose exiting the pipe I held a cigarette lighter's flame next to the water and the flame went DOWN following the magnetic Water instead of upwards like every candle flame and Lighter naturally does. Increasing the Magnetic Charge of water will attract Fire, defying all known Thermo dynamic physics.  For every action there is an Opposite and Equal reaction, so if Light (fire) can be attracted to Water the reverse is possible. Reich claimed his mythical orgone energy was attracted to water.



esotericNepalese said:


> Can water be programmed to move towards a light source?


There are only 2 Forces in the Universe. Compression and expansion OR magnetic Attraction and magnetic Repulsion although this needs some qualification as does Implosion and Explosion as these are some of the many 'ways' to see and play with the only two forces. Light is Magnetic and water is magnetic. Control the Magnetic Polarity Bias and I'm sure we can set up a device to show this. We just havent yet.



esotericNepalese said:


> (think Emoto.)


It must be stated..... What these practical experiments that I have video evidence of is...  the lessons of Emoto carried to the Extreme of Transmuting the Mental Universe. Again, careful what you wish for.



esotericNepalese said:


> This would require water to have a memory,


2 decades ago, when I was beginning to understand the Water Crystal and Magnetics, Joe emphatically stated that his JoeCells "actions" are to permanently change the Memory of Water. Oil is a Memory of Water and when adding FLOWING DIRECT MAGNETIC CURRENT from a Battery into Water we change the Magnetic Properties of the water which is Memory. If you Truly Believe that Water DOES NOT have Memory, the JoeCell will do diddly squat in "your mental universe". Again, the JoeCell is the Practical experiments that one could well benefit from when attempting to Master the Kabbalah to become an ALCHEMIST.



esotericNepalese said:


> artificial intelligence


HUMANS ARE ARTIFICIAL INTELLIGENCE. Our connection to the Aether has been lost to our Race Memory. We have become disconnected from the Aether in Memory only. That means our FIELD MEMORY (Aura) or Field of Remembrance or our CONSCIOUSNESS requires programming from birth and we operate exactly the same as what you call Pattern recognition or AI. We Learn by the Memory of trial and error programming, the same as AI. Memory is NOT held in the Brain, nor is 'thinking'. Memory is held in every cell in our body. In time you will be able to sell a Tear Drop with everything you have ever learned contained within its Crystalline structure. The 7 Laws of Hermes will help one to regain these lost Memories making you an Alchemist that can preform another Level of Technology we call Magic.



esotericNepalese said:


> So if it is possible to program water, then you would be able to build up to something far more complex, perhaps something akin to a living organism.


It would take a very powerful MIND to influence and program the water crystals to make a living organism other than a single cell algae. 
It is easier to do GMO modifications with the MIND and a JoeCell to already advanced Life forms. In Luc Monteigers  DNA Teleportation Patent, he transfers DNA in a Water Vessel that has Frequency (magnetic Signals) added to the experiment. I did this DNA Cross Germination experiment as we called it 10 years before Luc filed for a Patent. Where the DNA frequency went from one seed to another during the Germination process to give a Hybrid plant from germination. Some where I have a written explanation of what one can do to Life with this Technology and I did it with this commercially available device www.aquachifootbath.com  This is a beginners Field Generator and it will do most everything I have written about above. The JoeCell is way too far advanced in its usage Principles (even in its construction) for a beginner. Being a Mental Universe the JoeCell is a Mentally Controlled device for actions on the Material Plane with the 4 Elemental States of Matter.



esotericNepalese said:


> see lots more of those turning-water-into-X demonstrations


I have a few more but I was not the camera man and dont have the rights to publish on the net
Here are some where I am the camera man.

_View: https://rumble.com/vhodfb-full-unedited-version-of-oil-from-water..html_


_View: https://rumble.com/vh9sd3-water-into-oil-second-camera-view.html_


_View: https://rumble.com/vh7v87-im-plosions-and-ex-plosions-demo.html_


_View: https://rumble.com/vhrdlh-magnetic-in-line-joecell-restructuring-ocean-sea-water-into-fresh..html_


_View: https://rumble.com/vhrm63-magnetic-in-line-joecell-restructuring-ocean-sea-water-into-fresh.-2nd-came.html_


_View: https://rumble.com/vgdio9-burning-water-the-alchemist-way..html_

Understanding Magnetics for when the SHTF


----------



## Petra (Aug 24, 2022)

Wow!!! I m german and normaly i m connected  to the german pages of SH...yesterday I wished very heartly ( while crossing the forest on bike , carrying some containers with fresh water from a spring), to please help me finding a solution to help the dry forest to survive....Its unbelevable down in water supply! Now I  "accidently" found this artikle...is this magic??!!
Thank you all a lot, I got an input very important!!!!
You know Victor Schauberger and his inventions? Its well fitting with your explanations!


----------



## AthroposRex (Aug 24, 2022)

I did some experiments using emotos water experiments and programmed water for peace,  love,  and growth.  Then I fed that reservoir to my plants. I had the best result I have ever achieved in growing anything,  and that was without magnets.  That snowflake water photo series from Dr Emoto shows the water structure post programming.  It makes sense that this step is the key to making it all work.  Of course,  you can't find a neutral center unless you have found it inside yourself first. As within,  so without, etc. 

So interesting to me how belief is a key or a locked door depending on if you have it or not. I like how greed and material goals naturally filter one out of a successful result. 
A skeptic will find the failure he seeks and that sort of thing.


----------



## MerLynn (Aug 25, 2022)

AthroposRex said:


> emotos water experiments


Given the human body, as is everything else, is made from magnetic patterns of tetrahedron water crystals and these water crystals can be 'influenced' by the power of the mind. What we have here is the Scientific Proof of the 'theory' of the Placebo Effect. Dis-Ease is* SEEN *in the Aura long before illness manifests in the region. The Mind is everything in a Mental Universe and one can learn and train the Projection of Field effects to purify ones own water crystals. Tell the Mind that it can heal with these 'pills' and the Mind corrects the imbalances that cause dis-ease. It would help if the patient is also told how and why this happens and the mechanism by which it happens if one wants this aspect of healing to be more widely used and have greater Healing effects as an Art.

What I have leaned towards is the Healing Arts of this Magnetic Field Science for the Physician must first heal thyself before one can experiment with Prayer and water crystals on others or transmute the frequencies.

How this works. The Mind controls the body and in particular by thought it can control actions like breathing to hyper-charge the blood and increase the charge going to the brain/battery. Thus the many breathing techniques from the Eastern schools of philosophy. Your hands are like antenna for projecting this Bio Field Energy. The Right hand is a Positive Terminal and becomes the input electrode and the Left hand is the Negative terminal and is the output for Field energies. To use both hands on a glass of water when doing Emotos experiments creates a 'circuit' through the water with energy supplied from the Brain. Thinking or praying pure thought by imagining these energies are purifying the water crystals in the glass actually restructures the water crystals and this is evidenced by freezing the water to display its new crystalized form.

The water JoeCell uses a battery to pass magnetic current through the Cell. Your Brain is the battery and your hands are the electrodes and the vessel of water can be your own body. The Emoto experiment uses an organic battery controlled by the Mind to project a higher Magnetic Charging Field (Aura) and this higher charged water with pure love and understandings, will benefit other organic life.

Until the JoeCell and the Q2 Orb or the Aqua Chi water Module were known to exist, this charging of water with a Magnetic Field Generating Antenna purposely built for Liquids, the idea of combining water and electricity for Healing was considered Heresy. But its easier to charge water with the correct frequencies and Bathe in same, than it is to Placebo Emoto prayers into one's own body.

Below are some pictures of Vegetables with their respective 'control' where the treated veggies were charged for less than 30 minutes in a bucket of water using the Aqua Chi water module.

























By using Battery Technology as a source of Magnetic Energy to Charge water or increasing its Magnetic Field Charge, Organic Life stays healthier longer and after 25 years of human trials we have found that one can completely eliminate a Pharmacy when treating Organic Life. Your Immune system operates or needs a fully charged and balanced Bio Battery to naturally fix itself.
Some 25,000 of these Bio Electric Field Enhancement devices, using the 7 Rings Antenna treating probably millions of subjects has given the world some pretty compelling testimonials. I will post more on this soon.
This Magnetic Technology of applying DC from a battery to the Human body is the only Technology that can inert the Graphene and other toxins from the recent Bio Weapons of WW3. 

Its an Emoto Prayer in a Bath to fix your water crystals. Unless of course... you trust the science and think cutting out that which they dont understand, poisoning more with chemicals and focused Flesh destroying wave forms is 'Medicine'.


----------



## MerLynn (Aug 25, 2022)

Petra said:


> .is this magic??!!


Yes... The 3 Biblical Magi came from the East or Persia where the Baghdad Batteries are famous for preforming Magnetic Magic. 
In the rigged electrolysis experiment where the North Pole electrode makes the gas that is 'repelled' from the Earth and through experimentation we find Copper is a Positive or Anode metal. We also find Silver is a "Negative" metal. Now If I had several Baghdad batteries capable of being connected in 'series' I can "tap off" 4 different distinct Phases of magnetic current (Unique IP) where ONE of these connections could be applied to a Coil of Silver Wire that would exhibit 'repelled' forces from the Earth and if I used this silver wire to thread into a carpet to make a coil. Perhaps the carpet would be more effected by winds?



Petra said:


> Victor Schauberger


I have not read anything about him. I purposely avoid him because it interferes with my thoughts remaining my own. Same with most others. I do read about Tesla, John Keely and anything very old. Many say what we have, proves Schauberger. We take it to a couple levels above Victor with the science of the Universe complete with the potential for millions of new Inventions.  His water science is incomplete without its atomic structure and practical experiments to prove it. Many like to tell me about him though.

Change the science theory and you change the thinking for inventions or new ideals. Tesla's COIL brought forth the inventions of the Refrigerator, Air conditioner, the mix master, the electric kettle, the vacuum cleaner, etc.

We have introduced Magnetic Water instead of Magnetic Wires based upon understanding of what a Battery is and how to recognize one when you think about it and more importantly how to use the one you have and make them do lots of transmutations.
Incidentally and just to give some sort of magnitude of what is being introduced here into the planetary psych. What we can do with a couple of Baghdad Batteries, we can do with Ferrite Ring Magnets. Which is another level again above what you already dont know. Our hoverboard works better over water unlike back to the future. 

To explain that. Spring water that comes out of the top of a Mountain is like the Gas made with the Negative electrode. Its charge factor is a 'double negative'. Oil would be like a double Positive charge. Once the Spring water leaves the earth or 'changes direction' its frequency changes and it changes to some level of Positive charge. The Negative Silver coil reacts more to the Waters Field charge than to the Dirt or land Field Charge.

The Dynamics of flowing water. I'm sure Victor has something like this. 49'ers and other gold panners knew that 16 bends down river they would find the same 'particle' size of gold. (4 Elemental States of Matter with 4 phases in each state) What this 'means' is after 16 Frequency changes the Charge factor of the stream water has moved up through all levels and what was once "dissolved solids" has been transmuted into pure water. The stream is self cleaning.

Looking at the dynamics of the water crystal in a flowing Pipe rather than a stream, we understand that these water crystals, billions of them, are tumbling and spinning as they flow. These water crystals are tiny MAGNETS and will generate 'electricity' in a coil placed next to the water pipe IF the Water is made Magnetic with either a JoeCell or a special configuration of ring magnets placed at the beginning of the water mains. One Magnetic In-Line water Cell (like in the above video where it makes fresh water out of sea water) will power a entire Cities water customers. The flowing  water becomes a liquid magnet creating the Field necessary to use a Coil to draw power off. Elimninating everything Tesla invented by spinning a magnet in the generator at the hydro electric dam.


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 25, 2022)

Lynn makes a lot of claims. Here are a couple of articles he has written for this site.

Element Water By Lynn Eykamp
Bio Electric Charge and the Treatment of  in Equine Breeding

Not written by Lynn though interesting and pertinent to the claims made in this thread.
A concise description of what a Joe cell is.

And a comprehensive further reading list of articles going back to 1995 about the Aether

Edit to fix broken link.


----------



## MerLynn (Aug 25, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> Lynn makes a lot of claims


We have had hundreds of people come to investigate all of these claims. 
Ministers in the Govts of Victoria. Queensland and Papua New Guinea. 
Scientists from Queensland, NSW and Western Australia Universities.
Company CEO's and the Head of R&D of Santos 
Prince Kareem of Dubai 
Hundreds of 'sick' people looking for a cure from Joe's Battery Tech.
and hundreds more of 'business' people looking for the next big thing.
Many brought MOU's and Contracts for Joe to sign.
Some of these visits I attended with my video camera.
Hundreds of people around Lismore witnessed the cars levitating half an inch above he ground and diving around perfectly normal like. 
You need an open mind to understand the JoeCell and Magnetic Water and how it interacts with the the Magnetic Water of the Human Bio Field.
This the science that built every stone structure in history where scientists are baffled how such stone work was done with brass chisels and grinding stones together for a perfect fit. 
And then there is Crystal Technology. 

I dont see them as 'claims'. I see them as INSPIRATIONS for those with Eyes to See and ears to hear. 

The sad part is the recent once in a 1000 year flood that washed Lismore away last Feb, also washed away all of Joe's Cells down the river leaving him with basically nothing except an empty flood damaged house he didn't own.


----------



## AthroposRex (Aug 26, 2022)

MerLynn said:


> Given the human body, as is everything else, is made from magnetic patterns of tetrahedron water crystals and these water crystals can be 'influenced' by the power of the mind. What we have here is the Scientific Proof of the 'theory' of the Placebo Effect. Dis-Ease is* SEEN *in the Aura long before illness manifests in the region. The Mind is everything in a Mental Universe and one can learn and train the Projection of Field effects to purify ones own water crystals. Tell the Mind that it can heal with these 'pills' and the Mind corrects the imbalances that cause dis-ease. It would help if the patient is also told how and why this happens and the mechanism by which it happens if one wants this aspect of healing to be more widely used and have greater Healing effects as an Art.
> 
> What I have leaned towards is the Healing Arts of this Magnetic Field Science for the Physician must first heal thyself before one can experiment with Prayer and water crystals on others or transmute the frequencies.
> 
> ...


That answers my other question of why it's harder to adjust the water in one's own body than in a cup. Thanks! So interesting.


----------



## Justtheg (Nov 18, 2022)

MerLynn said:


> We have had hundreds of people come to investigate all of these claims.
> Ministers in the Govts of Victoria. Queensland and Papua New Guinea.
> Scientists from Queensland, NSW and Western Australia Universities.
> Company CEO's and the Head of R&D of Santos
> ...


Is there no video of the levitating?


----------



## MerLynn (Nov 18, 2022)

Justtheg said:


> Is there no video of the levitating?


There was several. Our copies were lost in the flood last Feb as was everything else.


----------



## AllLuckNoSkill (Nov 18, 2022)

MerLynn said:


> We have had hundreds of people come to investigate all of these claims.
> Ministers in the Govts of Victoria. Queensland and Papua New Guinea.
> Scientists from Queensland, NSW and Western Australia Universities.
> Company CEO's and the Head of R&D of Santos
> ...


All these elite people like government and corpo offcials and even royalty visit you and you are somehow still alive. You just basically invented a whole new mode of energy generation/propulsion undermining the whole (new) world order. And you live to tell the tale.
Weird to say the least.


----------



## MerLynn (Nov 18, 2022)

AllLuckNoSkill said:


> All these elite people like government and corpo offcials and even royalty visit you and you are somehow still alive. You just basically invented a whole new mode of energy generation/propulsion undermining the whole (new) world order. And you live to tell the tale.
> Weird to say the least.


There will be more on this subject of RE-Inventing or the Re-Discovery of the energy propulsion equation of the universe that stands in stark contrast to Particle theory. 
But yes, the stories that can be written about our contact from the alphabet agencies and what they attempted to do is well worth reading if you dont want to end up like many of those who also had game changing tech. There is something to be said for having the Forces of Go(o)d on your side. These agents of satan, exist to learn what you know and then do away with you. The 'secret' to this is if it remains a secret, is to keep it a secret and not seek shekels and then they leave you alone. The Time is not right. You cant give the Army of the Undead a greater Tech for killing each other. Our Inventions are NOT reverse engineerable with Particle physics as the method of understanding. Some of the key points of the Intellectual Property to building Field Science Generators have been glossed over just for this very reason. But it is written down in the longer versions of these posts that will go into a pdf and be available. All in good time. 
The other day, the owner of progurt dot com came and spent the day viewing some Vacuum energy devices and wondered why we dont release these inventions. Joe answered with the simple statement of how would you like to be told your kids will be posted back to you in the mail? The story of the ASIO spy from Canberra being GIVEN a Cell that made his F150 Ford Pickup Levitate and zero Inertia and zero known source of propulsion which he drove to Canberra and they tested for 2 weeks is a text book example on how its done to stay alive. Its only 'weird' to those who are by-standers to the controlling power forces that keep and maintain the Slave Herd of planet earth and whose time is at an end.


----------



## Julia369 (Dec 25, 2022)

MerLynn said:


> We have had hundreds of people come to investigate all of these claims.
> Ministers in the Govts of Victoria. Queensland and Papua New Guinea.
> Scientists from Queensland, NSW and Western Australia Universities.
> Company CEO's and the Head of R&D of Santos
> ...


I met Joe approximately 18 months ago in Lismore.  An unforgettable experience and was hoping to reconnect with him.  I heard he had moved to Coraki but not been able to locate him.  I was very concerned for him due to the Lismore flood and his loss of personal property and animals.  I hope our paths cross again.


----------



## Khalil (Sunday at 12:34 PM)

MerLynn hope you are doing well. After watching this video


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0J-g-UKZc8_


where Joe explains some points and how-to cross-check with the Aether crock clip, which does bite in some places, I did a session. Afterwards I noticed significantly improved mind-muscle connection. Only on my back the black clip bites strong in almost every place, where only weaker magnetic interaction was experienced with the red clip. Do you know what's going on there?

I'm ordering a 4N silver plate to replace the copper clips, using a silver wire to bridge the copper cable connection from battery to plates, to convert it before it reaches the fingertips. Twisting the wire anit-clockwise?

Appreciate you


----------



## Julia369 (Monday at 8:25 AM)

Khalil said:


> MerLynn hope you are doing well. After watching this video
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0J-g-UKZc8_
> ...



I had a similar session with Joe and when he put the rod on my third eye area, my brain felt like it was hit with lightning.  Not something I will forget.  Fascinating stuff and would be interested in hearing of any experiments you do.


----------



## MerLynn (Tuesday at 12:41 AM)

Khalil said:


> Only on my back the black clip bites strong in almost every place, where only weaker magnetic interaction was experienced with the red clip. Do you know what's going on there?


The Negative Terminal of the car battery 'Charge Up' technique is more "Bitey" that the Positive Terminal lead when applying the leads to the Body.

The words Positive and Negative and electron have confused ALL the minds of those who study 'science'

Lets look at it 'without prejudice'. 

To make a permanent magnet, one takes a lump of 'iron' and wraps it with a coil of copper wire and then passes Magnetic Current from a battery through the Coil and this Permanently Magnetizes the lump of Iron. The Negative terminal lead imparts the North Pole to the Magnet and the Positive terminal lead imparts the South pole. Therefore, Negative battery current is North Pole Magnetism and Positive battery current is South Pole magnetism. Energy flows from a Higher potential to a lower potential. We see this in a battery as a flow of 'electrons' from the Negative to the Positive terminal or what we actually see is the Vibational energy from a Higher to a lower source. Everything 'vibrates'. Higher vibrational elements more easily effect Lower vibrations and Batteries utilize this Principle. You can 're-charge' batteries with AC (a standard phone charger) because the Power station makes 48,000 Volts which is pretty High vibrations. It also means that every battery ever made is "rechargeable" a couple of times at least and 'they' dont want you to know this.
What this means is that the North Pole (negative) magnetism is stronger than South Pole (positive) magnetism. Some Gifted Seers, see this as more 'Fire' around the North Pole of a Magnet. North poles are stronger than south poles in the push or pull effects or BITEY effects. These things are important to know when playing with magnets and Life Force Energies or any Generator of 'electricity'. 
Cease using Positive, Negative and electrons and instead use North Pole Magnetism and South pole Magnetism and a flow of Magnetic (vibrational) Current and this will begin to correct the implied misconceptions that 'Particle' Science has instilled in the Psych of the planet.




Julia369 said:


> I had a similar session with Joe and when he put the rod on my third eye area, my brain felt like it was hit with lightning. Not something I will forget. Fascinating stuff and would be interested in hearing of any experiments you do.



Your body is a Global Bio Magnetic Field. Each Cell comprises this Magnetic Field. A single Cell is a Magnetic Field. Everything is Magnetic. 
Electricity or the Flow of Magnetic Direct Current will effect all that is in the Circuit. Grabbing the two leads from a battery effects the entire Body and thus the Magnetic Field that *IS* the Body. Energy is Magnetic Current. Energy is nothing *BUT *Magnetic Current. Its not Joules or Calories, these terms are designed to Confuse the mind of the beholder, reinforcing false health and eating habits to promote a Big Mac as 30% of Daily Recommended 'energy' consumption requirements when in fact its pure poison.

What Joe has presented to the world in his battery Charge Up Technique is that the universal principle of Vibrational energy and its Flows, can have a very beneficial effect if APPLIED CORRECTLY to one's own Bio Field. When you connect a battery to a 'load' (a motor or a human body) there is a Flow of Magnetic Current and this 'powers' or energises the motor or the human body. All CELLS like the 6 Cells in a car battery or the millions of Cells in a human body all have around 2 volts or less. The bodies Cells are connected in parallel, the battery in series. So the connection of 12 volts to the body will see a flow of magnetic current to the body. When shorting out the Terminals of a battery you will see spectacular sparks or Life Force energy. One is Shorting out the car Battery when connecting or Attaching or touching a Battery Lead to the 3rd Eye. It is 'like' turning on a switch to a motor and the current begins to flow. One rarely sees the initial spark when turning on the switch to a motor. But in a human body this 'spark' is evident as the White Living Light in the flash of Light or "my brain felt like it was hit with lightning". The brilliance of Flash or the impact of the 'hit' of the energy flow DEPENDS entirely upon your level of Bio Charge and the Balance of the two halves of your grey matter Bio Dipole Battery. This Charging Up Technique will Energize your Bio Magnetic Field with 'similar' Bio Energy for the entire Human body to function 'better'. The touching of the Blush Points 'activates' the Circuitry for each half of the brain and when in balance the touching of the 3rd eye should give a flash of brilliant white Living light in all 3 eyes.

The above Video was made by Peter Stevens and his relationship to Joe could at best be called 'suspect' in that Joe uses Peter to promote an Idea not actually how its done as Peter has used Joe techniques in the past where Joe had to rush to the scene and correct what Peter did wrong before the patient Died. So what is presented here is the principle rather than what and why its done. The important point in the video is;
Grab the Negative terminal first in the Right hand and then the Positive in the left hand. Hold for 3 minutes AND then. Let go of the Left hand first and then the right hand last.  If you do that... its hard to make a mistake in the electrode placement during the procedure. I personally consider that one should undertake Tuition for this procedure as mistakes do have consequences and there can be a lot of Bio Feed Back indicating or requiring a Correcting procedure for why and where its Bitey. It is ONLY BITEY if you have imbalances. The above video shows Joe lifting the Bitey finger and then the one on the opposite hand and then replacing the original bitten finger as a way to correct this Pathway of Bio Energy within the body Circuitry.

Here is a simple Charge Up lesson. Just hold the electrodes correctly for 3 minutes Charging Up yourself. During the 3 minute Charge Up, try remembering all the 'worst' LIES you have ever told. Feel it bite certain fingers then..... Or give them to your spouse and ask them if they love you. Dont place too much on the results as clearly they are not Charged Up or Balanced yet. Bitey is an indication of Electrical Resistance the same as a Lie Detector measures.

The golden rule... Negative lead on the Right hand first and off last. ALWAYS or you you can stuff up the Charging Up session.


----------



## Julia369 (Yesterday at 10:44 AM)

MerLynn said:


> The Negative Terminal of the car battery 'Charge Up' technique is more "Bitey" that the Positive Terminal lead when applying the leads to the Body.
> 
> The words Positive and Negative and electron have confused ALL the minds of those who study 'science'
> 
> ...


Thankyou for your indepth explanation.  I will  re-read to absorb the details and I do agree that some tuition would be advisable. I am not sure that I would endeavour to repeat the process at this point of time but who knows, I may run into Joe again.


----------



## Khalil (Yesterday at 1:40 PM)

Julia369 said:


> some tuition would be advisable



MerLynn has posted the beginning steps for properly using batteries here @ MetallicMan



MerLynn said:


> can have a very beneficial effect if APPLIED CORRECTLY to one's own Bio Field



thank you for your response. I wonder about"cross checking" especially, considering the right fingers are off after properly connecting with the batteries. Touching any point on the back with North Pole magnetics feels like castigation. 

Wise to continue, or wait for your 'Healing with Batteries' compendium?


----------

